# Aurora-AFX-Tomy Super Rallye Set



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't think I remember seeing this set around. It is from 1989 when Tomy owned Aurora and AFX names and this box has all 3. Not too many four lane sets like this were sold, probably. The cars on the box are what is inside and the contents are mint. They don't seem to be rare cars though. Bob


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bob,

I have seen a lot of Tomy, and I was actively buying Tomy around that time, but I don't remember ever seeing that set. Thanks.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

So many cool sets ..... I wanted em all when I was a kid.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

That's a cool set Bob! So the cars are a Camaro, Firebird, BMW M1 and what's the last car?

I don't think I ever saw that set either. The layout is kinda like the old AFX Firecracker 4 Car set, but not exactly. Dig it!

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

swamibob said:


> That's a cool set Bob! So the cars are a Camaro, Firebird, BMW M1 and what's the last car?
> 
> I don't think I ever saw that set either. The layout is kinda like the old AFX Firecracker 4 Car set, but not exactly. Dig it!
> 
> Tom


Testarossa maybe?

Guess I wasn't a kid when TOMY got involved.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Rj has it correct. The 4th car is a Ferrari Testarossa.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey ....... I "might" be right for once.

YeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaa


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

vansmack2 said:


> Rj has it correct. The 4th car is a Ferrari Testarossa.


Way to go RJ! Cool box art, I'll have to keep my eyes out at the next Midwest show.

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

ThankYou swamiTom ..... I'm taking a bow, picture it, picture it, here I go.

...bowing...


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh no, after RJ bowed down, his back would not let him get up! Better not do that again! <ggg>


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Oh no, after RJ bowed down, his back would not let him get up! Better not do that again! <ggg>


Yeah it was a faux bow .... I'd never get down let alone up.


----------

